# Police Dog Seminar in DE



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I do not like to post videos of my police dog working for various reason but this video was made public so I dont mind. There were various dogs of different abilities but 99 percent were good dogs that would have had fun in working any specialty.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS6ZCSoFXW0


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Good stuff! Love good training video posts! =D>


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Matt
I am a USPCA guy but I have to admit that NPCA offers some good training and provides top notch instructors. I was very happy with it, time and money well spent.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

I liked the shower muzzle work, and the dock diving event at the end!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I liked to water bites, pushing dog under and these stayed on. ( I would bet they all didn't though. Did they Will? Curious)

The muzzle work, well you guys know how I feel about that. Stand up muzzle fighting yes, on the ground NO. I'm still of the opion that this teaches the dog to bite whoever is on the ground. Bad guy or LE K9 handler or even PPD handler.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

The shower scene was a cool one. I’d hate to be naked with a dog chewing me up, Try not to fall on the soap 
Thanks for posting


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Jerry

Yes Jerry about a third didnt stay on after being dunked. Though I am willing to bet it was a first time for a lot of dogs. The muzzle work was more about the decoy being nearly naked, water running and fighting. An unlikely scenario but good for seeing a dogs reaction and what might need to be worked on.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

It's all cool. I liked it and will use. Thanks Will for sharing.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

will fernandez said:


> Jerry
> 
> The muzzle work was more about the decoy being nearly naked, water running and fighting. An unlikely scenario but good for seeing a dogs reaction and what might need to be worked on.


We did that scenario about two months ago in training after hearing about a dog somewhere in the US that didn't engage a naked guy in a bank of school showers with the water on. You would be suprosed how many dogs shut down in the water. We later found out from one handler that the kennel he got the dog from used hoses to moove the dogs around the kennel.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

will fernandez said:


> Matt
> I am a USPCA guy but I have to admit that NPCA offers some good training and provides top notch instructors. I was very happy with it, time and money well spent.


Anything that gets you out learning something new is great training!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Good stuff Will


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Was this for a basic class or were these experienced police dogs?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Lou
It was a 5 day seminar--some very new and old dogs


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Will. I asked because I did not see any advanced work being done. The work shown strikes me as basic stuff that should be covered before a dog goes into service. 

BTW I advocate never sending a dog into water that's over his head. But that's a separate discussion.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

BTW I advocate never sending a dog into water that's over his head. But that's a separate discussion.
__________________

I hope that handlers would have more sense than that while working unless it was absolutely necessary. But training is training, seeing what you can and cannot do or improve.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Matthew Grubb said:


> We did that scenario about two months ago in training after hearing about a dog somewhere in the US that didn't engage a naked guy in a bank of school showers with the water on. You would be suprosed how many dogs shut down in the water. We later found out from one handler that the kennel he got the dog from used hoses to moove the dogs around the kennel.


I will say that some of the dogs I have here get moved with a hose if they wont go outside through the gillotine door on their own, but they also learn to bite through the running water with no problems. Arko for example hates water....but when he is fighting (or thinks he can get to fight) you would have to drown him before he comes off the bite. 
I think when good dog is loaded in drive, they should work through water distractions even if they are moved with a hose in the kennel.
Some of the dogs in the kennel love to fight the water from the hose, some hate to even see the hose coming, but when they are engaged in the work, they are equally uneffected by it.

this was a cool video by the way.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> The shower scene was a cool one. I’d hate to be naked with a dog chewing me up, Try not to fall on the soap
> Thanks for posting


Big possibility that you will not be bitten at all when you are complete naked.....:-k

Difficult to train and you only can see the result of training in "real", because i'm not sure in the US but in Holland we can not find a lot of naked decoys....

Dick


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey dick you guys have thos coffeshoops, You must be able to dig up one ore two naked "decoys" ther


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

andreas broqvist said:


> Hey dick you guys have thos coffeshoops, You must be able to dig up one ore two naked "decoys" ther


Hahaha, but they also know their wayvery well to complain about police-brutality........:-k


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

The world is just not fair


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I would think that nude beaches would be a good place to train. I'll see if I can get permission to go check one out , for training only.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Better to ask forgiveness than permission-so I am told anyway


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds like experience LOL


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I would think that nude beaches would be a good place to train. I'll see if I can get permission to go check one out , for training only.


Have you ever been to a nude beach? Most of the naked is bad, bad naked.... ooohhhhhhhh.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Have you ever been to a nude beach? Most of the naked is bad, bad naked.... ooohhhhhhhh.


I have; you're right. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Max Orsi (May 22, 2008)

Very, very nice work! and nice dogs!

Finally I got to see one police training video were the work was focused on developing the skills of the dog.

Who was giving the seminar?

Happy training

Max


----------

